# Wine cellar/fridge on Craigslist



## calvin (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone know anything about this unit? Does it seem like a good deal? I might pull the plug on it tomorrow. Guy says it works as it should. Maybe I'll try to talk him down to $150?

And if it is a good deal please don't try to snag it out from under me 

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/app/4659754008.html


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 8, 2014)

that is a good brand and a good deal have you looked at the retail price? And one thing I would ask is if it is already locked or what? does it have a handle?


----------



## francois_du_nord (Oct 8, 2014)

Calvin,

I know nothing about that unit, but even if it only half works, and is scratched to pieces I think it is probably worth the price. And no, I'm not going to snag it. I'm trying to build something that has a bit more capacity, and anyway, my wife would probably not understand. 

You want me to take a look for you so you don't have to drive down?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 8, 2014)

Very nice unit !! I like it alot !


----------



## calvin (Oct 8, 2014)

francois_du_nord said:


> Calvin,
> 
> I know nothing about that unit, but even if it only half works, and is scratched to pieces I think it is probably worth the price. And no, I'm not going to snag it. I'm trying to build something that has a bit more capacity, and anyway, my wife would probably not understand.
> 
> You want me to take a look for you so you don't have to drive down?





No thank you, I will be working near there tomorrow. Good to see fellow winemakers in the area! Seems most on here are from Canada or out east. If it works and doesn't run super loud I'm gonna pull the plug on it. Sounds like I gotta get it up his stairs somehow. 

Thank you all for the input. I thought it seemed good to me. The rack I have now holds 126 bottles and I paid $100 for that used on Craigslist. It's overflowing too.


----------



## bkisel (Oct 9, 2014)

calvin said:


> No thank you, I will be working near there tomorrow. Good to see fellow winemakers in the area! Seems most on here are from Canada or out east. If it works and doesn't run super loud I'm gonna pull the plug on it. Sounds like I gotta get it up his stairs somehow.
> 
> Thank you all for the input. I thought it seemed good to me. The rack I have now holds 126 bottles and I paid $100 for that used on Craigslist. It's overflowing too.



Sounds like a real good deal but having a place to put it and being able to get it there without punching holes through walls are also important considerations.


----------



## calvin (Oct 9, 2014)

I feel dumb. Somehow I posted the wrong link. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/app/4656762865.html

That one looks nice too. 

This is the one I am most interested in. Not so big.


----------



## calvin (Oct 12, 2014)

I got it. Holds 188 standard bottles with room for some magnums on the bottom. 

What a nightmare getting this out of the sellers basement. 

I figure for $200 I couldn't go wrong


----------



## dralarms (Oct 12, 2014)

I bet that sucker cost 1500.00 new or better.


----------



## calvin (Oct 12, 2014)

He said he paid $2500. Not sure if I believe him, but I bet it wasn't cheap.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 12, 2014)

Sounds about right. I bet it's a lot nicer in person.


----------

